# Mufflers?



## hotrodd (Feb 12, 2009)

I want to put Flowmaster super 44s on my 06 Goat....does anyone have info on the fit. I have a Corsa system but it is too quiet. I want raw and loud I'm not sure the Flowmaster 44s will fit. Has anyone put the 44s on their Goat.Lemme know please Rodd


----------



## 05PTGOAT (Jun 8, 2009)

Well i got a 05 6.0. I just put the 44'S on there and i hate it to be honest. Yes its loud but its real pingy and just doesnt have that deep muscle car tone ur looking for. When driven 55mph just alot of rattle in the muffler. After searchin on here so many people say go with spintech. So im goin to have them put on real soon. Just youtube diff exhaust on GTO's.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

mufflers? i say who needs em just leave your stock resonator on there ha ha mine is straight piped from the cats back its amazing


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

Bluegoat05 said:


> mufflers? i say who needs em just leave your stock resonator on there ha ha mine is straight piped from the cats back its amazing


Post a vid of it.


----------



## 05PTGOAT (Jun 8, 2009)

Just avoid the 44's.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

well i tried to upload a vid but the file was too large.. sorry but if your wonderin what it sounds like its very simple to pull off you mufflers they are bolted on right in front of the muff so its only four bolts.. so ya sorry i tried.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

ok i posted a vid on youtube 



 this should be it i only reved to 3000 just so you know its kinda too loud for my camera to capture


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2010)

I have the Flowmaster super 40 axle back set, H-pipes combo goin and I'm perfectly happy. Good throaty sound without all the raspy pings or deafening cabin noise. H-pipe gave it a nice sound, the muffler didn't really do a whole lot alone over stock.


----------

